# 96% of Volgarr the Viking's Players Pirated the Game



## Patchouli (Nov 11, 2013)

> Piracy has been been striking hard against one of the better indie games of the year. Volgarr the Viking found success on Kickstarter and was nabbed up by Adult Swim Games before being released on Steam just last month.
> 
> This tough-as-nails throwback to Taito?s classic Rastan will punish you into oblivion, but some are choosing to break the rules in order to take their masochistic beating for free.
> 
> ...







> About 4% of the people playing Volgarr paid for it. That's why those that purchased it are super important to us, you keep the dream alive!





Odin would be most displeased.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 11, 2013)

How many people played it? A lot of games have high piracy rates, like Minecraft, but they can do well.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Is this including all of the people who backed it on Kickstarter, or the people who bought it once it was released?

The latter makes more sense; most of the people who wanted the game probably backed it on Kickstarter.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2013)

That's very few seeders.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2013)

I like how when people asked for a proper source for those numbers and then they shut the fuck up.

I mean, it's a good game but don't throw numbers randomly. The game was on top 10 best sellers on steam a couple of times now.



Hunted by sister said:


> That's very few seeders.
> 
> //HbS




That's an irrelevant amount of seeders.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2013)

Number of seeders is relevant. You could make pretty reliable piracy rate calculations off that number, if we specify timeframe since release and take Internet psychology into account. 

//HbS


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

Well the fans did already pay for it. 

If I'm being 100% honest about it, I think all game projects funded by kickstarter should be given out for free.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 11, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Number of seeders is relevant. You could make pretty reliable piracy rate calculations off that number, if we specify timeframe since release and take Internet psychology into account.
> 
> //HbS



I think what he meant is that based on how relatively low the seeder count is, piracy couldn't have been all that rampant unless their sales were just pathetic.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2013)

why bring this up after a month?



dev commented in the thread


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> why bring this up after a month?
> 
> 
> 
> dev commented in the thread



I'm starting to like that developer after reading those responses.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 11, 2013)

Goes to show you no matter how good a game is people will still try to get it for free without thinking about the developers.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> If I'm being 100% honest about it, I think all game projects funded by kickstarter should be given out for free.



Why?  **


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> If I'm being 100% honest about it, I think all game projects funded by kickstarter should be given out for free.



That's just inane. Developers aren't just people making games out of the kindness of their hearts you know. They need a profit just like anyone else. Why the hell should people that in no way funded the game get it for free because a few hundred people had faith in it?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Nov 11, 2013)

The kickstarter money is used to pay the salaries of the developers, they don't need to make a large profit off it because they didn't make an investment, it's funded by the backers.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2013)

Not all of the time.

Not every Kickstarter is a million dollar success story, and not every game requires that much money to make, so just because Mighty No. 9 got a couple million, or Double Fine got 3 million to make their flash game doesn't mean that everyone will, or they should suffer for it.

And, it is free--to people who back it.  It's nice to think that people would just pay for it because they should, but it's pretty obvious that a large percentage of people would just like taking it for free, and rather not donate in the first place.


----------

